# 3/8 tube kits



## APBcustoms (Sep 4, 2014)

Any single tube pen kits that use a 3/8 tube


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Long Clicker (Craft Supplies USA), Vertex Click (PSI) & Executive (PSI), Polaris/Atlas

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 4, 2014)

PSI- Bolt Actions do too
Craft Supplies USA - Patriot (Same as Polaris)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 4, 2014)

Smitty's Pen Works LeRoi v.2 uses a 3/8" tube also. It's a Sierra style kit.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 4, 2014)

More from PennState that use a single 3/8 tube: Compson click pen, Diva Charm twist pen, Majestic Squire twist pen.


----------



## fredito (Sep 5, 2014)

I think the PSI civilwar pen does


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 9, 2014)

PSI has a side bar on the left hand side of their site that will sort their products by many different factors and tube size is one of them. They are pretty good about having it up to date but sometimes it will miss a kit or 2. They have been on a tear rolling out new kits and 95% of them are 3/8 tubes.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

